# JVC - First Bus Service Launched



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

At long last JVC has now joined the RTA Bus Service family.

Started on 20th July and running from JVC to the Mall of the Emirates and back. Roughly 2 or 3 services per hour from 0630 through to 2230 (departure from MoE timings).

Have attached here the flyer showing routes and timings.


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

LesFroggitts said:


> At long last JVC has now joined the RTA Bus Service family.
> 
> Started on 20th July and running from JVC to the Mall of the Emirates and back. Roughly 2 or 3 services per hour from 0630 through to 2230 (departure from MoE timings).
> 
> Have attached here the flyer showing routes and timings.


Great news, thanks for sharing...

I wonder what impact it will have on the JVC???


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Impact? Of course the rents will go up as it now has a "state of the art" public transport system...


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

QOFE said:


> Impact? Of course the rents will go up as it now has a "state of the art" public transport system...


That is true...

Clearers/ gardeners / maids will be cheaper now...to many people on the road...


----------

